# How Much Do Shrooms Cost?



## 420man11 (Apr 22, 2008)

Can anyone please tell me what the pricing is in the shroom world. Example eigth, ounce and pound


----------



## Capita (Apr 22, 2008)

i got a o the other day about 220 i have seen 8ths ranging from 25-45 but usually about 30 or so


----------



## 420man11 (Apr 22, 2008)

ok cool man cause im about to do them for my first time this friday and was just making sure i am not getting ripped off, also how much will i need to eat to trip hard


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 22, 2008)

depends on how good they are...probably about half the eighth for your first time


----------



## KindBud420 (Apr 22, 2008)

Nah for you first time i wouldnt take an 8th
take like 2 grams
i took 2.5 my first time and i tripped hard as shit!
but Half Oz is usually like 150 
8ths 40
and thats for good shrooms


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 22, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> depends on how good they are...probably about half the eighth for your first time


half eigth = 1.75 grams


----------



## KindBud420 (Apr 23, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> half eigth = 1.75 grams


thats weird cuz thats EXACTLY how much i took the other day..


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 23, 2008)

its called a teener(sixteenth)


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 23, 2008)

ive never hard it called that


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 23, 2008)

its more associated with meth or coke, or atleast around here it is


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 23, 2008)

true think ima do some ketamine tonight


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 23, 2008)

sounds like fun, its better if you do it in the dark...or just close your eyes either way


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 23, 2008)

ill turn out the light whats the best way to do it? and how much should i do?


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 23, 2008)

all you need is like a pretty good sized bump


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 23, 2008)

does it burn really bad?


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 23, 2008)

no not really...not as bad as say meth or ecstasy, but obviously worse than cocaine


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 23, 2008)

ive never snorted anything


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 23, 2008)

well nows a good time to bust your cherry


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 23, 2008)

Im doin it! 

SAY I WONT!!


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 23, 2008)

Youre not down...


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 23, 2008)

i just did it


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 23, 2008)

how long til it works


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 23, 2008)

and what will it do?


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 23, 2008)

umm, its hard to explain, it shoudnt take that long to hit you


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 23, 2008)

if you close your eyes though you can hallucinate if you do enough


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 23, 2008)

i feel nice


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 23, 2008)

you definitely have to smoke weed with it


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 23, 2008)

i did it tastes so bad


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 23, 2008)

i can taste it in the back of my mouth it sucks i cant get rid of the taste i tryed pudding sprite gatorade


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 23, 2008)

yeah, you should try snorting a crushed up ecstasy pill...youd be surprised at what a fat ass line a crushed up pill can make


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 23, 2008)

To0 Much Dr0 said:


> i can taste it in the back of my mouth it sucks i cant get rid of the taste i tryed pudding sprite gatorade


lol, yeah I know its pretty nasty


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 23, 2008)

dont spit though whatever you do


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 23, 2008)

too late but lemonlime gatorade works


----------



## To0 Much Dr0 (Apr 23, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> yeah, you should try snorting a crushed up ecstasy pill...youd be surprised at what a fat ass line a crushed up pill can make


 
i know i used to sell morphine pills and my friend crushed one and snorted it


----------



## greenerthenyouthink (Apr 23, 2008)

Here I pay 20 an eighth of shrooms that make me fry the fuck out.


----------



## dank getter (Apr 23, 2008)

Every time i have bought mushrooms i can get a eight for 20 a half eight for 10 Ounces will probaply around 80 -120 and a half probaply like 60-90 some thing it actually depends who your buying it from perople can sell shit for how ever much they want !! ya hear


----------



## LizardKing4200 (Apr 24, 2008)

in the bay california i get it 20$ an eighth for fungus


----------



## ditchcheck (Apr 24, 2008)

When I was younger and live in Louisiana shrooms where free. Just go out to a field and pick a garbage bag or 2. There everywhere about 3-5 different types so I would not pay for shrooms and we used to take WAY TO MUCH before we knew how to take them properly. now i would take 10-14 grams for 4-5 people and make a tea. simmer them for 30 minutes and use purple koolaid mix with suger and drink


----------



## BooRadley (Jan 21, 2009)

^ ^ ^
Here in my neighborhood, they're free too. Cattle and horses in the neighborhood. 



ditchcheck said:


> When I was younger and live in Louisiana shrooms where free. Just go out to a field and pick a garbage bag or 2. There everywhere about 3-5 different types so I would not pay for shrooms and we used to take WAY TO MUCH before we knew how to take them properly. now i would take 10-14 grams for 4-5 people and make a tea. simmer them for 30 minutes and use purple koolaid mix with suger and drink


----------



## ANC (Jan 21, 2009)

Lol, my cat got a free spore print... he spent $20 on jars and rye, probably a week or so away from haveing more shrooms than he'd know what to do with.


----------



## madcowpatty (Jan 22, 2009)

in the bay- $10 for 1.8 grams (half bag)
$25 for 3.5 grams (an eighth)


----------



## born2killspam (Jan 24, 2009)

Shrooms here get priced across the board quantity wise.. $10/g, usually $30 for 1/4oz, and the last QP I saw was $300..


----------



## Bucket head (Jan 25, 2009)

KindBud420 said:


> Nah for you first time i wouldnt take an 8th
> take like 2 grams
> i took 2.5 my first time and i tripped hard as shit!
> but Half Oz is usually like 150
> ...



Dude thats some expensive ass fungus. I have never paid more than 140 a zip.


----------



## ball (Jun 25, 2009)

To0 Much Dr0 said:


> ive never hard it called that


are your initials j r?


----------



## Epiks (Jun 26, 2009)

I did 10g's my first trip, I wouldn't recommend it to a beginner psych, I had other psychs before. If I were you honestly I'd do an 1/8th to make sure I felt the full effect, I wouldn't want to take half of an 1/8 and be disappointed.

However, there is always that rule--You can always take more, but never less! So you could do slow increments.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 26, 2009)

hom36rown said:


> its more associated with meth or coke, or atleast around here it is


Same around here. Different drugs Different Increments LMAO. Id take the 1/8th if it was my first time..but I seem to have no fear for hallucinatory substances! For now.


----------



## thehairyllama (Jun 26, 2009)

True but the law is flawed. Sometimes while tripping, even having the idea before you tripped that you might take more..then you usually do..even if you dont need it..sometimes taking way to much and then getting raped by your own mind. 



Epiks said:


> I did 10g's my first trip, I wouldn't recommend it to a beginner psych, I had other psychs before. If I were you honestly I'd do an 1/8th to make sure I felt the full effect, I wouldn't want to take half of an 1/8 and be disappointed.
> 
> However, there is always that rule--You can always take more, but never less! So you could do slow increments.


----------



## born2killspam (Jun 26, 2009)

Epiks said:


> I did 10g's my first trip, I wouldn't recommend it to a beginner psych, I had other psychs before. If I were you honestly I'd do an 1/8th to make sure I felt the full effect, I wouldn't want to take half of an 1/8 and be disappointed.
> 
> However, there is always that rule--You can always take more, but never less! So you could do slow increments.


You plain and simply cannot compare your experience to the norm because with shrooms there really isn't a norm.. I've done 10g doses that were nothing compared to other 2g doses.. And thats even with honest to goodness panaeolas, there are other types out there that can be harsh..


----------



## zuuluu (Jul 4, 2010)

So how much is shrooms per gram? My frind..... Lives in a poor area and he sales weed and people dont always have 10 bucks or 25 bucks so he sales its by the gram. He puts one gram in a little bagy and sales a gram at a time. He does realy good and he steals a lot of customers from other dealers this way hehe. Might not have enuf money for a duime but anyone can find enuf money for a gram in there couch. Hes wanting to do the same with shrooms though. Any ideahs? Thanks


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Jul 4, 2010)

zuuluu said:


> So how much is shrooms per gram? My frind..... Lives in a poor area and he sales weed and people dont always have 10 bucks or 25 bucks so he sales its by the gram. He puts one gram in a little bagy and sales a gram at a time. He does realy good and he steals a lot of customers from other dealers this way hehe. Might not have enuf money for a duime but anyone can find enuf money for a gram in there couch. Hes wanting to do the same with shrooms though. Any ideahs? Thanks


holy crap son you must be trippin' as we speak!
You just basically said no one has money for a DIME which is 10$ but they all have enough for a gram which is 20$ (prices may vary on location but principal is the same) You just mind fucked me. im so lost lol im too drunk for this right now actually.. lol ima go light some fireworkls...


----------



## ohhdeeLI (Jul 5, 2010)

born2killspam said:


> Shrooms here get priced across the board quantity wise.. $10/g, usually $30 for 1/4oz, and the last QP I saw was $300..


where u liven at? bc by me its between 600-900 a qp n thts if u can find them............n theres a chance the count can b off or gettn robbed completely


----------



## zer0ed (Jul 7, 2010)

i've seen anywhere from $7 to $20 a gram. 
depends on how close you are to the grower.

Check out my grow tek
https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/345213-how-mushroom-brf-tek.html


----------



## researchkitty (Jul 7, 2010)

"my grow tek".

Yea, your initials are PF. =P


----------



## zer0ed (Jul 7, 2010)

researchkitty said:


> "my grow tek".
> 
> Yea, your initials are PF. =P


I didn't mean to imply that i invented the tek. only giving my variation of how i do it.

But growing has come a long way since the "PF" tek. the original "PF" tek is outdated.
the original "PF tek" didnt use Tyvek, and relied solely on the verm barrier as a filter, which doesn't always work.
also it gave outdated advice such as the use of splash shields, and warning never to touch or mist the cakes directly. none of which are true.
also the "pf tek" dosnt use the dunk and roll technique. 

i am not the inventor of any of theses ideas. but i though hearing them explained differently would help some people. Thats all i'm trying to do, is help some people.


----------



## redacid25 (Jul 15, 2010)

you can grow your own shrooms its better and you get more here are what you need http://www.spores101.com/ and here is a growing guide http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/mus02.htm they cost $5 in canada for 1 gram.


----------

